# Pups at four weeks



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

[attachment=17554:attachment]I got a request for an update on the pups. They are four weeks old today. The thing they are laying on is my jacket I wear in the yard for working. It was bright, so I put it in their bed when I came in and saw them looking so cute. They all need a bath, but it's not in my schedule today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't see any picture....


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't see a picture either!??


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I don't see any picture....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It keeps saying "done" when I load it. I'm trying something else.

OK, finally got one loaded. 

As you can see, mom is getting tired of cleaning them, so it's going to be up to me to make sure eyes and butts stay clean from now on.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG, they are soooo adorable!







Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Puppies!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Awww they are TOOO cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG they are so adorable.







I love watching them grow.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh Faye they are so cute!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Faye, they are beautiful! I love the ears on the pup on the top right side of the photo.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

They are soooo cute


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Four little darlings!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Precious!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They're so cute, I want them all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, they are even cuter than the last litter! 

So how many are you keeping this time?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL - I can smell the puppy breath from here . One puppy at a time is MORE than enough for me . Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautiful Puppies









They are all the same size. That is good consistency. Beautiful little faces. Mine would never have stayed still long enough to take a picture of all 4 at the same size. Just beautiful Faye.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG what a bunch of cuties









wish i was there to kiss them!! they look so yummy!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Now the fun starts! They're waking up to the world! No rest for you, Faye! LOL


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">OH my gosh Faye they are darling and I LOVE the photo, the way they are all laying. TOOOO CUTE!

SEE, you do take lovely photos.

Thank you for sharing them with us,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Faye, they are too cute for words.







I wish that we could hear them. This is so exciting to watch them grow. Thank you for sharing the picture.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Faye for showing an update on your precious and oh so beautiful puppies, they are adorable


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

They are just too cute








Thank you for sharing them


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OMG, they are even cuter than the last litter!
> 
> So how many are you keeping this time?
> 
> ...



These all have someone else's name on them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=308849
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky them!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Faye....it is like getting a nice warm hug on a blistery day. Just lovely!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Fay, the puppies are SOOOOOOOO adorable! It must be fun watching them grow and deciding which to keep.

Congratulalations on a beautiful litter!









Cathy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> These all have someone else's name on them.[/B]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Several of us were in chat earlier tonight, and I made the comment that I lost one of my favorite patients today. A chat member so wisely pointed out that raising these pups give me a different perspective on life. Working as a geriatric psychologist, I deal with a lot of heartache and death. My dogs keep me grounded, and having pups ever so often does something for me because I get to nurture life and make people happy with one of my babies. They give me so much more in return than I give.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

wow, amazing...

too cute for words


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute!







Cute!







Cute!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Too precious for words!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... thanx goodness I havent been on SM to see that pic!! You make me wanna get ANOTHER MALT!!!! AHHH







i'm speechless... they are just precious... this is a reason why I would never be a breeder... I would keep ALL the puppies!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I shouldn't have looked, but I did. That picture makes me want another one soooooooooooo bad. They are precious. Too precious for words!


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*They look like little lovebugs!!!







*


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG They are like little cuddle bugs. I love them!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

your babies grown! they are precious and adorable















thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

> Several of us were in chat earlier tonight, and I made the comment that I lost one of my favorite patients today. A chat member so wisely pointed out that raising these pups give me a different perspective on life. Working as a geriatric psychologist, I deal with a lot of heartache and death. My dogs keep me grounded, and having pups ever so often does something for me because I get to nurture life and make people happy with one of my babies. They give me so much more in return than I give.[/B]










what a beautiful sentiment.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hey... isn't it ***ABOUT*** time for a new picture....















Please.....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I keep looking at this picture!







I just want to reach through the computer & hold those little ones







... They are soooo cute!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Hey... isn't it ***ABOUT*** time for a new picture....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The people waiting for them are probably thinking the same thing. I am working from can to can't right now, but promise to do some new ones over the weekend. They really haven't grown much this week, except for hair length. I was just holding the little girl, and she has the silkies coat.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I want all of them.







Can I have all of them?????







Please, please, please --- I want puppies.





































Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well.... i have to say those are some gorgeous little babies.


----------



## MsSnoopy (Dec 12, 2006)

"AWE FAYE"!!!!!!! THEY ARE SOOO SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Sooo gorgeous Happy B!!! Do you ever get really attached to some of the pups and struggle to let them go?
If only I lived in America I would buy one of your pups in a flash!! I think flying one over here would be very traumatic for the little pup


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Sooo gorgeous Happy B!!! Do you ever get really attached to some of the pups and struggle to let them go?
> If only I lived in America I would buy one of your pups in a flash!! I think flying one over here would be very traumatic for the little pup
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I have gotten very attached to a dog I had no intention of keeping when it was born. That is my Pocket. I had no plans to keep another male, but Pocket required many hours of extra care because of his size. In fact, I did not get a full night's sleep for months because I needed to get up to make sure he had eaten. 
I'm so glad I did end up keeping him, as he turned out to be something I am extremely proud of, and I hope will add much to my breeding program.


----------

